# Arrow dangers



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I ment to put this up back when it happened. I see quit a few arrows not ligned up correctly out there and the link below shows what can happen, just look at my face.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4646757&posted=1#post4646757


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's bad news for sure. Your right though, the stop has to be on top, but we do it so that it clears the rest. I think in your case, it could have happened in any position.

On a side note, couple of good looking flounder/bowfishing boats shown.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

but we do it so that it clears the rest



Are you rigging your arrows different?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

No, not rigging differently. I use rings and slides, but when knocking an arrow we make sure the slide stop is up. As in "in-line" with string.


----------

